# Fake Chinese OBS Official Website



## AthlonHD (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm one of the OBS users from China, (my English maybe not very well (umm...
One day I want to download OBS, and I searched it on baidu.com(a kind of search engine).
I found something called OBS'chinese website.↓










[/IMG]
Any one download OBS from their website will receive a .exe like this.↓
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The company is earning money by users installing garbage software(on the right side of the window).
Here's a question that: is that legal???
They "steal" OBS for their business. And it also leads to many people's PC full of garbage software.(This kind of .exe will install lots of garbage on your PC even though u switch it off)
Here's the link of that website:http://soft.qazwaxs.com/OBS


----------



## R1CH (Aug 29, 2017)

You can report such sites using https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_badware/

Ideally we would like to translate the official website into Chinese so that it comes up higher than these scam sites.


----------



## AthlonHD (Aug 29, 2017)

R1CH said:


> You can report such sites using https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_badware/
> 
> Ideally we would like to translate the official website into Chinese so that it comes up higher than these scam sites.


OK, I'll try.
And if u are willing to translate your website into Chinese, I'm glad to help u XD


----------



## R1CH (Sep 4, 2017)

I've set up translations on Crowdin for the important pages on the website (Homepage, Download). If you'd like to help, please register and submit translations to the obsproject.com section.

https://crowdin.com/project/obs-studio


----------



## Boildown (Sep 11, 2017)

Wouldn't you have to report it to baidu instead of Google?


----------



## AthlonHD (Sep 18, 2017)

R1CH said:


> I've set up translations on Crowdin for the important pages on the website (Homepage, Download). If you'd like to help, please register and submit translations to the obsproject.com section.
> 
> https://crowdin.com/project/obs-studio


I'll do my best. XD


----------



## R1CH (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

